# en prendre pour son rhume



## Johanne

Bonjour!

Dans les dictionnaires que je possède, l'expression "En prendre pour son rhume" ne s'y trouve pas, ni sous rhume ni sous prendre. Je sais pourtant qu'elle existe. Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une définition exacte à me donner?

Merci!

Johanne


----------



## DerDrache

Je pourrais mieux la traduire si j'avais le contexte mais sinon, je dirais ke ça veut dire "Prenez un peu de [quelquechose...un medicament, probablement] pour guerer ton rhume"


----------



## Johanne

Allo Derdrache, ce n'est pas pour traduire. C'est une expression dont je cherche la définition en français. Je peux essayer de t'expliquer par une situation qui m'est arrivée ce week-end, car je n'ai aucune idée de la définition réelle :

Vendredi, j'ai laissé sortir mon chaton à l'extérieur pour la première fois. Il a adoré et n'a plus voulu rentrer. J'en ai pris pour mon rhume et l'ai laissé dehors jusqu'à ce qu'il veule bien entrer.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonsoir,

je ne connais pas cette expression et une recherche sur Google m´a ramenée sur WR:
En prendre pour son rhume

Au revoir

Edit. Le Trésor de la Langue Française informatisé si donne la définition
RHUME : Définition de RHUME


> − _Loc. fig., pop._, _fam._ _En prendre, prendre qqc. pour son rhume._ Se faire réprimander vertement, recevoir une sévère correction. Synon. _en prendre pour son grade*.Si le Moniteur de la localité venait à être mis au courant de l'anecdote, vous prendriez, j'ose le prétendre, quelque chose pour votre rhume_ (Courteline, _Gend. sans pitié_, 1899, 1, p. 150).


----------



## Johanne

Cintia&Martine said:
			
		

> Le Trésor de la Langue Française informatisé si donne la définition



Il donne le sens de "se faire réprimander vertement", "recevoir une sévère correction", mais ce n'est pas le sens qu'on connaît au Québec.

Ce sont des choses très curieuses, les expressions!


----------



## geve

Le TLFi définit de la même façon "en prendre pour son grade" qui, d'après cet autre fil, est une expression synonyme... Peut-être l'usage s'est-il élargi, ces deux expressions pouvant signifier "me voilà bien attrapée" ?

(il y a une expression équivalente qui m'échappe, je le sens !  )


----------



## Kelly B

L'avis d'un autre site de plus: Bob / prendre pour son rhume  | ABC de la langue française


> Être frappé, recevoir des coups ; être réprimandé, grondé, recevoir des reproches ; quelle sévère réprimande ; avoir un malheur, souffrir d'un événement fâcheux, d'une fatigue, etc., subir un châtiment, une remontrance ; subir qqchose (général)


----------



## mansio

Je n'ai jamais entendu l'expression "en prendre pour son rhume".
"En prendre pour son grade" par contre est bien connu.


----------



## Johanne

geve said:
			
		

> Peut-être l'usage s'est-il élargi,   )



Je dirais même que le sens s'est élargi. Moi, je l'utilisais dans le sens de "se résigner".

Ta suggestion, "me voilà bien attrapée", convient aussi tout à fait à certaines situations.

Selon le fil qui a passé en mars (une cote de popularité qui risque d'en prendre pour son rhume), ça voudrait dire "souffrir de".

Selon la phrase responsable de mon interrogation (_Avec tous ces watts, assez nombreux pour faire danser la Californie entière, vous pouvez être sûr que vos oreilles en prendront pour leur rhume_), ça voudrait dire "en avoir tout son content".

Conclusion : Je crois bien que c'est le résultat de l'absence d'une définition. Les sens s'éparpillent et sont adaptés au goût du jour.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re-bonsoir

D´après votre exemple cela signifie-t-il: j´ai pris ma dose (de froid, de pluie) et je suis tombée malade? Car dans ce cas-là l´expression synonyme: _j´en ai pris pour mon grade_ semblerait convenir.
Pourriez-vous expliquer ce que vous entendez par cette expression, au Quebec. Merci
Au revoir
Edit. Pardon, je n´avais pas vu les deux posts précédents


----------



## geve

Parce que les oreilles peuvent attraper un rhume ?  


			
				Johanne said:
			
		

> Conclusion : Je crois bien que c'est le résultat de l'absence d'une définition. Les sens s'éparpillent et sont adaptés au goût du jour.


Oui, une expression devient ce qu'on en fait...
Je comprends l'origine de "en prendre pour son grade", par contre, cela me paraît moins évident pour "en prendre pour son rhume"... as-tu une explication ?

J'ai pensé à une autre expression possible dans le contexte de ton post #3 : je l'ai bien cherché, je ne l'ai pas volé, c'est bien fait pour moi... Bien sûr, ça ne convient pas du tout au contexte de ton post #10 !
Ce qui confirme que l'expression peut avoir plusieurs sens...


----------



## Johanne

geve said:
			
		

> Je comprends l'origine de "en prendre pour son grade", par contre, cela me paraît moins évident pour "en prendre pour son rhume"... as-tu une explication ?


 
Non, j'en cherchais justement une!   En fait, en l'absence d'une vraie définition, j'imagine que tous les sens se justifient, pourvu qu'ils collent au contexte et qu'ils ne laissent pas trop place à plusieurs interprétations. 

Cela dit, je vais en prendre pour mon rhume et attendre qu'un ouvrage de référence propose une définition qui englobe tous les sens!


----------



## mansio

J'ai 59 ans et j'ai lu toute ma vie. Je n'ai jamais vu cette expression "en prendre pour son rhume". 

Je viens de vérifier sur le Robert: il y a évidemment "en prendre pour son grade", mais "en prendre pour son rhume" est inconnu.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonsoir,
"en prendre pour son grade" est l'expression "normale". On entend aussi, "en prendre pour son rhume, pour sa tronche, pour son matricule" la dernière étant probablement un jeu avec "ca va barder pour son matricule" qui a un peu le même sens.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Si tu en prends pour ton rhume, ce n'est pas très agréable. C'est une sûr. Une autre origine ?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
Je pense que "en prendre pour sa tronche" est un mélange de "en prendre plein la tronche" et de "en prendre pour son grade".

Et j'ai été un peu déçu de ne trouver aucun "en prendre pour ses pieds" !!!!


----------



## xav

On peut imaginer (divaguons un peu) que "en prendre pour son rhume", expression visiblement typique du Canada, a pu signifier au départ quelque chose comme "prétexter un rhume présent ou à venir pour prendre chez autrui quelques douceurs censées lutter contre ce fléau", tels que des bonbons au miel (je ne sais pas si ça existe, par là-haut)... Ou, au contraire, subir un traitement un peu violent supposé souverain, genre cataplasme carabiné ("Le pauvre, il en a pris pour son rhume"). En tout cas, dans la première hypothèse, il y a sans doute eu attraction de "en prendre pour son grade/matricule". Mais pour Johanne, le sens serait plutôt "se le tenir pour dit", "avoir bien compris". 
En tout cas, merci à elle d'enrichir ainsi notre vocabulaire d'expressions fleuries !


----------



## paulvial

moi je dirais  peut être dans ce cas là : je l'ai pris à coeur   (au lieu de le prendre à contre-coeur )


----------



## simenon

Bonjour,
je me rattache à cette discussion car moi aussi je suis tombé sur cette expression, toujours dans un écrivain québécois, ou plus exactement haïtien-québécois.
Dans mon cas on est en train de parler de _Journal d’un vieux fou _de Tanizaki, qui raconte l'histoire d'un vieux homme malade, amoureux de sa belle-fille:

"Le vieil homme dispose d’assez d’argent pour satisfaire les fantaisies de sa belle-fille en échange de quelques privautés. Comme toujours dans ces huis clos poisseux*, la morale en prend pour son rhume*. L’écrivain est assez habile pour laisser certaines choses en suspens. Le vieil homme suit attentivement la courbe de sa santé qui ne cesse de décliner. Les fortes émotions ne lui sont pas recommandées. La crise se passe durant l’heure de la sieste. C’est le moment où la jeune femme prend sa douche, ce qui provoque généralement une montée du désir chez le vieillard".

Comment dois-je entendre cette expression ici?
Le sens est plus que la morale est bafouillée ou, au contraire, que d'une certaine façon elle (la morale) se venge (l'homme a sa crise)? Ou un autre encore?
Merci


----------



## nicduf

Ici je comprends : la morale est bafouée (et non bafouillée), maltraitée,en termes familiers, elle en prend un coup.


----------



## samiraa

Sur le site de cannelorange on trouve : 

"En prendre pour son grade" : Se faire réprimander, disputer
Se faire brasser le canadien
Se faire brasser la cage
En prendre pour son rhume.


----------



## simenon

Merci bien nicduf e samiraa (et excusez moi pour la coquille: je ne sais pas à quoi j'étais en train de penser...).


----------



## JClaudeK

nicduf said:


> la morale est bafouée, [....] elle en prend un coup.


C'est aussi mon interprétation.

On pourrait dire aussi:
La morale est battue en brèche.


----------



## simenon

Merci, JClaude. Je ne trouve pas un équivalent de l'expression que vous suggérez. Et si l'on disait "mettre, clouer qn. au pilori"?


----------



## JClaudeK

Non, la morale n'est pas est _clouée au pilori. _Elle est_ "bafouée, outragée"._


----------



## SergueiL

Je ne sais pas si cela peut aider à trouver un équivalent italien mais une formule plus neutre pour exprimer "*la morale en prend pour son rhume"* serait pour moi *"la morale est mise à mal"*.
_Bafouée_ ou _outragée_ me semblent excessifs et légèrement sentencieux.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Sans quitter l'idée de_ rhume _mais en reprenant des expressions que je connais :
_La morale ira se moucher_, ou_, _présente dans le TLF_i, (la morale) mettra son mouchoir dessus _(je mets en bleu) :


> MOUCHOIR, substantif masculin
> ♦ _Populaire._ _Mettre son mouchoir dessus._ ,,_Mettre dans sa poche et son mouchoir dessus :_ Être contraint de supporter un affront (Palat) − On abrège en disant _mettre en poche_`` (Larchey, _Dictionnaire historique d'argot,_ 2e Supplément, 1883, p.100).


En s'éloignant de l'idée de rhume mais en restant dans l'idée d'un affront et sans doute plus facile à traduire : _la morale attendra._


----------



## simenon

Merci bien, cela m'aide à trouver une phrase idiomatique en italien.


----------

